# What is difference between these raw file formats



## saabuldin (Dec 14, 2010)

i was researching about raw files and i noticed there are different types like RWL and RW2 format.

What is the difference between them and are they all true RAW files. (no compression at all).

I was thinking of getting the Panosonic Lumix FZ45. Just doing more research on cameras and all the features before i get one. is it any good, or is there a better one which i dont know of.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2010)

Who knows!

Each camera maker has their own, usually proprietary (trade secret), Raw format. It's not like JPEG, which stands for Joint Photographic Experts Group.

Raw doesn't stand for anything and some Raw file types are compressed. Some are even lossy.

Each camera a camera maker releases has a Raw file format within that brand too, so the .NEF Raw file from a Nikon D90 is not exactly the same as the .NEF Raw file from a Nikon D80 or any other Nikon for that matter. Note: the Nikon D90 .NEF Raw file is a compressed file type, while some Nikon cameras offer .NEF lossless compressed or compressed 12 or 14 bit Raw files.

Here are some other Raw file formats listed on Wikipedia:


> extension.3fr (Hasselblad)
> .ari (ARRIFLEX)
> .arw .srf .sr2
> (Sony)
> ...


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 14, 2010)

Yup...  my 50D uses CR2.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I know i have sRAW1 and sRAW2 which are smaller size compared to the RAW file for my Canon. Maybe something similar? Unless those are file extensions then that's different.


----------

